# New to IM



## Rootsin89 (Oct 14, 2015)

Hey guys, new to IM, figured I'd see what's going on over here!! I'm on a couple other forums, it never hurts to see what kind of knowledge is out here in other communities!

I'm 26 y.o. 6'2'' @ 250lbs and 12% BF right now. I have 4 cycles under my belt and always learning and growing as much as I can! Hope to gain some knowledge and maybe share some knowledge here!

Roots


----------



## Riles (Oct 14, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## brazey (Oct 14, 2015)

Welcome....


----------



## Geoff Roberts (Oct 14, 2015)

Welcome! Be sure to check out our radio shows!


----------



## bayou boy (Oct 20, 2015)

Welcome

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## Mountain-Man (Oct 24, 2015)

Welcome happy to have ya here


----------



## SUKS2BU (Oct 25, 2015)

Welcome.....


----------



## luckyD (Oct 29, 2015)

welcome bro


----------

